# My 2008 Haunt



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

This year I was considering doing a pirate theme for my haunt. However, after reviewing the photo's from the past two years and the progress that was made last year, and the time, work money and effort put into my haunt I have decided to continue with the graveyard.

SO this year I will concentrate on adding more to the graveyard and upgrade one or two of the previous years props.

First on the list has to be an entrance to the graveyard, so I will be looking to build some columns this year, possibly with a arch over with the graveyard name. As for the name ... Well we live on Mize Road so I am thinking to name it "Mizery Cemetery".

I will probably follow one or two how to's to build the columns, but want to add gates as well, as the graveyard is not a walk around.

This is a project that I will start in the next month or two, so in the meantime I am tidying up a few bits and pieces that have been lying around waiting to be finished.

My skeleton hands that were made for my tutorial finally got painted and "aged" as did my paper mache skull. I have also been doing some paint effects on blucky hands to make them use able !

Also worked on some eyes ... have followed one or two tuts on these and have come up with a method of my own (sort of). The results of which look quite good. So I will be looking to incorporate these into my Witch and Groundbreaker props.

I would like to add some "motion" to my props as they are all static ... but I would need a how to for dummies to do this as I am more artistic than technical !

Well, thats some of my plans for this year... I will add any useful how to's to the forum, as and when . Hopefully they will be of interest to my fellow haunters.


----------

